# Remove mass from tympanic membrane



## Cuteyr (May 16, 2013)

What is the CPT code for Removal of the mass from the left tympanic membrane?
Is it 69631 or 69145?


----------



## kvangoor (May 17, 2013)

Without reading the op report, I would say 69145.


----------

